# Can SSCX still be competitive?



## Thegiantpeanut (13 Sep 2013)

Looking to get a bit more involved with cx this season but only have my trusty single speed surly cross check in my stable. I have always loved riding offroad single speed, less shoot to clean up, less stuff to break and something to blame falling off on. But for getting into serious cross races, especially in the uk where there is no separate catagory, will I be pooped? I would say I am fairly fit, race road and track during sunny season, so I dont think that should be a limiting factor. Perhaps I should just griz it and dive in


----------



## VamP (14 Sep 2013)

Competitive enough to begin with. Some courses less so. But dive in and see, there is a lot of learning curve anyways so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Dusty Bin (14 Sep 2013)

Single speed will almost certainly put you at a disadvantage, compared to others with the same fitness level.


----------



## palinurus (14 Sep 2013)

Competitive enough I'd say. Definitely dive in, you'll learn plenty and if you already race you could go quite well. Someone from our club finished quite high up in the league riding SS a few years back.

If the weather is really shoot definitely turn up- the fields can get seriously reduced and league points are easier to get, plus no chance of a sheared-off rear mech to spoil the ride.


----------



## oldroadman (14 Sep 2013)

If it's for fun and you are not bothered about wins, and losing out to properly equipped riders, then why not. But competitive at any decent level, no way.


----------



## Howard (16 Sep 2013)

Ask yourself this question: are you planning on winning a league / regional / national / international?

If yes, then SSCX might not be for you.

If no, dive right in


----------



## montage (22 Sep 2013)

Thegiantpeanut said:


> Looking to get a bit more involved with cx this season but only have my trusty single speed surly cross check in my stable. I have always loved riding offroad single speed, less s*** to clean up, less stuff to break and something to blame falling off on. But for getting into serious cross races, especially in the uk where there is no separate catagory, will I be pooped? I would say I am fairly fit, race road and track during sunny season, so I dont think that should be a limiting factor. Perhaps I should just griz it and dive in



no


----------



## Thegiantpeanut (24 Sep 2013)

montage said:


> no



User error on your part!
It's only a problem if something stupid happens like your chain falling off or cleats coming loose.


----------



## Howard (24 Sep 2013)

Well yes - hardly a strong contribution  Whether SSCX is for you all depends on your goals.


----------



## Dusty Bin (24 Sep 2013)

Thegiantpeanut said:


> It's only a problem if something stupid happens like your chain falling off or cleats coming loose.



or if you need a different gear...


----------



## Howard (24 Sep 2013)

Just HTFU and pedal harder.


----------



## Dusty Bin (24 Sep 2013)

Howard said:


> Just HTFU and pedal harder.



not easy if you are already spinning out..


----------



## VamP (24 Sep 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> not easy if you are already spinning out..


 

Time to have a breather then 

I have seen people on SS happily midpack in Sunday league races. I haven't seen anyone in the top ten. I think the OP just wants to know whether he's going to be tail end Charlie - which he's not. Or if he is, it won't be because of his gearing.

He might have to run a few sections that others ride. No biggie.


----------



## Howard (24 Sep 2013)

Dusty Bin said:


> not easy if you are already spinning out..



Just HTFU and pedal faster!


----------



## Dusty Bin (24 Sep 2013)

word...


----------



## Thegiantpeanut (25 Sep 2013)

Did a race and wasn't tail end Charlie, good fun


----------



## VamP (25 Sep 2013)

Thegiantpeanut said:


> Did a race and wasn't tail end Charlie, good fun


 

Wessex League?


----------



## Thegiantpeanut (25 Sep 2013)

yep, sunday.


----------



## palinurus (25 Sep 2013)

Thegiantpeanut said:


> Did a race and wasn't tail end Charlie, good fun



Good stuff.

How did you find it?


----------



## VamP (25 Sep 2013)

Thegiantpeanut said:


> yep, sunday.




Quality league, lots of strong riders.


----------



## Thegiantpeanut (25 Sep 2013)

VamP said:


> lots of strong riders.


That's not a good thing!

Race went ok, came nearer the back than the front, need to tweak my position a bit. I didn't find the single speed too constricting but it was a pancake course so we will see. Biggest energy drain was accelerating out of the corners at a perhaps higher gear than I would have chosen owing gears.


----------

